# Is there such a thing as an oat intolerance?



## mykdsmomy (Oct 10, 2004)

The list of foods that make me feel sick is growing and i'm getting frustrated








It seems like anytime I eat oatmeal or cheerios, I get a headache and feel sick afterwards. I am starting to wonder if I could have an oat intolerance? Is this even possible?


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

yes.
my son had it (along with many other things)

he has allegedly been cured of it by www.naet.com


----------

